# diashow mit php



## Daniel29 (27. Mai 2006)

hallo,

ich wollte ne diashow in mein gallery skript integrieren. die vor und zurück buttons habe ich schon. auf die würde ich bei der diashow zurückgreifen
Was haltet ihr davon es mit einer zeitfunktion zu machen ?aber dann muss ich ja irgendwie dass skript aktivieren alle beispielsweise 3 sekunden. weiss jemand wie man sowas am besten umsetzt? und mit welcher zeitfunktion am besten?


----------



## tanmar (27. Mai 2006)

Die einfachste Möglichkeit das zu realisieren wäre im Head der Seite einen Meta Refresh mit dem Link auf das nächste Bild zu integrieren:


```
<meta HTTP-EQUIV="refresh" CONTENT="4;URL=next_image.htm">
```

Marco


----------



## Daniel29 (27. Mai 2006)

ok, da die seite jedoch dynamisch erzeugt wird, müsste ich dann meine if schleife mit $_Get da einbauen. das müsste aber gehn oder? wie würdest du es mit der zeitfunktion handhaben? immer wenn sec sich um 2 erhöht dann refresh oder so änlich


----------



## Flex (27. Mai 2006)

Mit PHP kannst du keine interaktiven Dinge aufbauen, da es eine serverseitige Sprache ist, sprich sobald das Script aufgebaut ist, macht es nichts mehr ohne von anderer Seite einen Befehl zu bekommen.
Eine Möglichkeit wäre es z. b. über IDs zu machen...

```
<meta HTTP-EQUIV="refresh" CONTENT="10;URL=picture.php?image=<?php echo $_GET['id'] + 1; ?>">
```

Die 10 steht dabei für die Anzahl der Sekunden bis zum Refresh.


----------



## Dr Dau (27. Mai 2006)

Hallo!

Wobei damit nur ein vorblättern möglich währe.
Er müsste zur ID also über seine Vor-/Zurückbutton das + bzw. - übermitteln.
Alternativ könnte er auch gleich +1 bzw. -1 übermitteln.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Flex (27. Mai 2006)

Fürs umblättern ok, aber ich dachte jetzt eher an die Diashow... Das Problem wäre natürlich, dass die Diashow immer weiterläuft, auch wenn man mal Pause machen will, oder ein Bild zurück will... Da müsste man dann soetwas wie ein Stop setzen, wenn man den Zurückbutton benutzt oder man benutzt JavaScript dafür.


----------

